# What is harder, raising a baby or a puppy (first six months only)?



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

So, for those of us that have done both, what has been harder the first six months with your baby/babies or the first sixth months with your puppy?

I think puppy... you lose as much sleep, the little teeth hurt, and you can't take him or her out to dinner with you.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

baby. hands down. puppies can move, they grow faster. they can be left alone for far longer than a newborn can. and they dont want full access to your breast milk.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Definitely a baby!!!!!!!
Hats off and 4-paws up to all you mom's of 2-legged's but give me a puppy any day!!!!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

The first 6 months only? Give me a baby anyday . I am a mom of 4 and I think babies are easier...babies wear diapers and dont pee on my floor, babies dont need to go outside to pee in the middle of the night (or ever LOL) and if a baby wakes up in the middle of the night I can just nurse it back to sleep...a puppy needs to go out to pee, probably wants to play and gets all hyped up. I can take a baby with me pretty much where ever I go, I cant with a puppy...cant take it to stores, cant take it to friends houses. A baby under the age of 6 months wont bite you either


Why did I get a puppy again????...oh yah cause their cute


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

It must be a baby. Puppies develop so much quicker, by six months my dog had been house trained for 6 weeks and could be left alone for up to 8hrs if absolutely necessary. She fed herself and only needed a bath once a month. And she slept through the night from four months.

Although I don't have a baby myself, so I might be wrong.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

puppies dont force you to breastfeed in public.

Babies you HAVE to take them everywhere you go even if its extremely inconvienient. or you have to pay usually over 10 bucks an hour for a sitter. they scream and scream and scream often at night for no reason.

i have reproduced once. i love him. i hope he's happy being an only child because i aint having any more.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm gonna have to vote for puppy... although I'm not a mom, I practically raised my little brother.

He was such a good baby. Never cried for no reason. Never woke up at night after he was 3 months old! Also... babies can wear diapers, so even when they get diarrhea I don't have to clean the floor up!

I think it depends on the baby, though. Some babies (the colicky ones) can cry and cry for HOURS on end for no good reason.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Baby.

I could raise puppies all day, no problem. Kids drive me nuts. Mine is 7, and the only one.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

well considering that while looking after a newborn that requires constant breastfeeding and diaper changes and attention your body is also physically healing for the first 2 months (we won't go there but let's just say that when I asked the midwife how many stitches I got she lost count...), and you can't just put them in a crate or leave them at home when they annoy you... I'd say a baby is way harder. my son was a year old before he slept through the night.

in my experience most puppies only cry for the first week and as long as you give them attention and something to chew on and puppy proof your home they're fine.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and lets not even get into comparing what you have to do to bring your baby home as opposed to what you have to do to bring a puppy home. there's no comparison lol..baby ftw.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

No comparison for me either. Baby is harder by so many times I can't even think of a comparison that would fit to relate the magnitude. Mind you . . . . I deliberately picked puppies from temperament sets that are laid back and easy. With the babes I couldn't be so picky.

Still, they are worth it and the rewards are much, much greater. I have two older teens, and if I had managed to start younger I would have chosen to have a few more.

My pups, admittedly, are meant as distractions to prevent my push for grandchildren (as all my friends already have some). They work well to do just that.

SOB


----------



## champsmama (Mar 11, 2010)

A puppy is the hardest hands down. Babies don't bite, potty on the carpet, get into the laundry, eat nasty things from outside, bark, torment the cat, chew on shoes, sticks or other assorted things, etc. The only thing I remember about my son at that young age was that he cried all the time. Still better than a puppy though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Puppy. They're mobile. They get into everything. At least if the baby is squawking you can shut it up by either shoving something in its mouth or changing its diaper.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Puppy. They're mobile. They get into everything. At least if the baby is squawking you can shut it up by either shoving something in its mouth or changing its diaper.


some of the time. some of the time they cry just to cry.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't answer this question these days. They are equally difficult for me at my age. I have no patience for either one.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

misty073 said:


> The first 6 months only? Give me a baby anyday . I am a mom of 4 and I think babies are easier...babies wear diapers and dont pee on my floor, babies dont need to go outside to pee in the middle of the night (or ever LOL) and if a baby wakes up in the middle of the night I can just nurse it back to sleep...a puppy needs to go out to pee, probably wants to play and gets all hyped up. I can take a baby with me pretty much where ever I go, I cant with a puppy...cant take it to stores, cant take it to friends houses. A baby under the age of 6 months wont bite you either
> 
> 
> Why did I get a puppy again????...oh yah cause their cute


This. Exactly, all the way down to the mom of 4 part.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

I would raise ten puppies at the same time rather than raise a baby. Babies stink, and dogs will do tricks for their food instead of throwing their food on the walls. haha


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Karinia said:


> I would raise ten puppies at the same time rather than raise a baby. Babies stink, and dogs will do tricks for their food instead of throwing their food on the walls. haha




LOL I can tell you my puppy stinks worse than any of my babies did, and its puppies not dogs...my dog is easier than my kids were...well maybe not LOL but most dogs are easier than babies, to me puppies not so much


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Hard to say.... one kid wasn't so easy and low stress, the other was a breeze. Puppy wise, I've had good, bad and ugly too. Ugly is still a pain at 3, today she insisted on staying outside in a snow/rain storm and only came in when she was covered in ice

I actually have the best of both the older human baby spent half the morning as a puppy crawling around, fetching things and having belly rubs. 

Lana


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

All I can say is that I'd rather raise a puppy any day, I never plan on having children  I'm not particularly the maternal type.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

here's my curiosity. what's the age of all the people who posted to this thread?

im 26.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I turn 24 in exactly a week.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

I turned 21 a week ago. I am married and do intend to have kids in a few years. But I do have a younger brother and 2 younger sisters, one of which is only 3, and I have had younger cousins. We had a neighbor a few years ago whose newborn gave me more trouble than any dog we ever had


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am 37


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have never had a puppy pee in my face while I was changing his diaper.

(I plan to mention that in a toast at his wedding, BTW.)


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Am 42, baby is way harder. And I adopted. Pups are a breeze.

"Babies don't bite, potty on the carpet, get into the laundry, eat nasty things from outside, bark, torment the cat, chew on shoes, sticks or other assorted things, etc"

Says you.... lol. 

But I love both, certainly not equally, but I couldn't imagine a life without children and dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm 24, the eldest of 5, and helped with my younger siblings.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll be 24 shortly, and I'd rather raise a 10 puppy Smalls' over a kid, but I don't know which is harder. I just don't want kids.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I am 36 myself, &, I had 2 babies...both daughters, & both delivered by C-section too. My first daughter was definitely harder on me as a baby because I had NO CLUE how to be a "proper parent" & was 20 yrs. old...by the time I had my 2nd, it was MUCH easier because I knew what I was doing, & my maternal instinct was by then in place.

Yes, I understand that puppies can be a bit to "get figured out" & such..the housebreaking, the chewing...tricky at times? Sure!! Absolutely!!...but, nowhere NEAR the scale of rearing a human baby!!

When you bring home a puppy, you gotta think, - some other mother out there has taxed her body out & has already done the most difficult thing already by delivering & feeding the babes already. All you gotta do is show up with a some accessories & such, & *ta-dah*...training begins.

When you (from the mothers perspective) have a baby yourself, your body is in a mess of trying to heal, make milk, & have hormones that are going beserk. Your ENTIRE life changes 10000%. Something as simple as going to the store for apples & toilet paper becomes a challenge. You have to pack up half of your house just to do this one simple thing(ok, not half of your house...maybe about a quarter of it though).

Theres puke, Dr.s visits, Peadiatric appts., if you bottle feed, theres making & mixing formula, sterlizing EVERYTHING, making sure everything is heated to the right temp....if breast feeding, theres pumps & bags & freezing of the milk..you have to become a ninja overnight so that you "don't wake the baby"...pinning notes to your door that you will kill ANYONE that touches your doorbell,...holding mirrors in front of said sleeping babys face while they are sleeping to make sure they are still breathing...worrying about SIDS...bathing, changing their clothes, washing the stains out of those same clothes...wandering around in a daze not even knowing or caring what day it is or if its nighttime even from sleep deprivation, burping, they get sick & earaches alot...&, you also have to try to maintain the needs of the rest of your family members.

&, thats just the first 6 months!! I can go on about the other 6 if you'd like


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> I am 36 myself, &, I had 2 babies...both daughters, & both delivered by C-section too. My first daughter was definitely harder on me as a baby because I had NO CLUE how to be a "proper parent" & was 20 yrs. old...by the time I had my 2nd, it was MUCH easier because I knew what I was doing, & my maternal instinct was by then in place.
> 
> Yes, I understand that puppies can be a bit to "get figured out" & such..the housebreaking, the chewing...tricky at times? Sure!! Absolutely!!...but, nowhere NEAR the scale of rearing a human baby!!
> 
> ...


LMAO excellent post!



> &, thats just the first 6 months!! I can go on about the other 6 if you'd like


yeah...and then they start crawling...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> yeah...and then they start crawling...


Yes, THATS the part where they decide that they like eating dog food, & the dog gets to eat the kids food!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> here's my curiosity. what's the age of all the people who posted to this thread?
> 
> im 26.


I'm 19, and I decided a long time ago that I never want to be a mom, lol!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> Yes, THATS the part where they decide that they like eating dog food, & the dog gets to eat the kids food!!


need i mention the "do dogs have buttons under their tails incident?"....


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> I am 36 myself, &, I had 2 babies...both daughters, & both delivered by C-section too. My first daughter was definitely harder on me as a baby because I had NO CLUE how to be a "proper parent" & was 20 yrs. old...by the time I had my 2nd, it was MUCH easier because I knew what I was doing, & my maternal instinct was by then in place.
> 
> Yes, I understand that puppies can be a bit to "get figured out" & such..the housebreaking, the chewing...tricky at times? Sure!! Absolutely!!...but, nowhere NEAR the scale of rearing a human baby!!
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW LOL...motherhood sounds like it was rough on you LOL. I am also the 2nd oldest of 5 (plus two step sibblings) and all the younger kids were 8-17 years younger than me. I understand babies...puppies are like a foriegn language to me LOL.

Too funny about the packing up the whole house just to go to the store...reminds me of us going camping when the kids were babies LOL even now I have to take alot but nothing compared to then.

If this post would have been about the puppy or the second 6 months then the puppy would win hands down LOL...all that crawling walking and starting solid foods LOL  I will pass LOL


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RonE said:


> I have never had a puppy pee in my face while I was changing his diaper.
> 
> (I plan to mention that in a toast at his wedding, BTW.)


OMG Ron...that is too funny.  Is he yours or another relative? He is going to hate you no matter the relation! And is it going to happen any time soon?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had a puppy poop on my face if that counts.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I'm 19, and I decided a long time ago that I never want to be a mom, lol!


I'm old and never had kids. I love them and think they are God's gift to the world...just so long as I can give them back when I'm done with them. I have "grown up" with a friends' now 12 yr old and have changed my share of nasty diapers, had him puke on me (my fault...he just ate, we were playing...nuff said). But I've never had to deal with babies that are really sick, cranky, etc that I couldn't just give them back. 

I've had puppies and don't do that anymore either. Give me an adult dog any day!

This is a good thread btw.


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

I voted for babies. I have a 2 1/2 year old and a 3 1/2 year old. Granted, We got Maddie when she was 4 months old. but knowing how often puppies wake up at night when they are younger than that, I still vote for babies.

My 2 1/2 year old still wakes up at night. They throw tantrums. Both of my kids were very fussy babies, luckily they mostly outgrew that. 

In fact, after we got Maddie, I told my husband I'd rather have a few more puppies at the same time than another child. She's been so much easier!

ETA: I'm 25, btw


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I work in the infant room (6 month olds to 18 month olds) over the summer and even with little children biting each other, throwing toys everywhere and changing multiple nasty diapers everyday, I'd still say puppies are harder for the first 6 months. There is so much riding on those first 6 months with a puppy, and if you screw up, it can be BAD news. With a baby under 6 months, I feel as though you can learn along the way and not suffer any/many consequences for being a new parent. 

I haven't had children of my own yet, but look forward to it. I'll have to see if my opinion holds true.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

misty073 said:


> All I can say is WOW LOL...motherhood sounds like it was rough on you LOL. I am also the 2nd oldest of 5 (plus two step sibblings) and all the younger kids were 8-17 years younger than me. I understand babies...puppies are like a foriegn language to me LOL.
> 
> Too funny about the packing up the whole house just to go to the store...reminds me of us going camping when the kids were babies LOL even now I have to take alot but nothing compared to then.
> 
> If this post would have been about the puppy or the second 6 months then the puppy would win hands down LOL...all that crawling walking and starting solid foods LOL  I will pass LOL


I feel like I could just say "ditto" - I'm the oldest of 5 and my sibs are 5-17 years younger than me too! (BTW I'm 41 to answer the other question.)

And ITA - babies are easier for the first 6 months. Puppies are easier from 6 months on. Babies are just getting started causing trouble once they hit 6 months, and it only gets crazier!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I am beginning to see a trend here . . . . who had collicky, fussy infants and who did not? I think the infant experience (and what type you had) might very much play into how this question is answered.

I almost spit coffee on the screen (laughing) when I read "just getting started causing trouble once they hit 6 months". For myself, that's when trouble was just beginning to subside.

The first six months of both of mine were horrendous. Neither of my babes were sleepers and I had one that didn't sleep through the night until he was 6 (thank dog we discovered Melatonin). I LOVED it when they left that awful infant crying fussy stage where no one got any sleep (ever, I swear) and they actually started to move about and communicate. 

BTW, I'm older than the rest of you.

SOB


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

You know ... after reading these posts and refreshing my memory some (my girls are 18 and 21), I think I will go with puppy being more difficult during the first 6 months.

I went to my boss's house tonight after work (my boss is also my almost mother-in-law), and she has a puppy that's a few months old. OMG what a holy terror that little girl is!!!  She's a tiny little griffonshire pup with razor sharp teeth and she goes 90 to nothing all the time. She doesn't mind worth a crap, she's bull-headed and stubborn, and she bullies their bull terrier! 

On the other hand, my girls were great babies. My second daughter was a very demanding baby. She didn't cry much but she just wanted everything her way and she wanted it NOW. My first daughter was collicky and fussy in her first couple of months, but after that she was a dream come true.

And I will go with the whole diapers vs. pottying outside in the middle of the night, no biting, easier to soothe, easier to communicate with, easier to travel with.

Yeah, babies are easier. At least for me.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

spanielorbust said:


> I am beginning to see a trend here . . . . who had collicky, fussy infants and who did not? I think the infant experience (and what type you had) might very much play into how this question is answered.
> 
> I almost spit coffee on the screen (laughing) when I read "just getting started causing trouble once they hit 6 months". For myself, that's when trouble was just beginning to subside.


Only one of mine was colicky - and yes, she was MUCH harder than a puppy! I think I cried almost as much as she did for the first 6 months. But the other three weren't colicky, so on the whole I'm sticking with my answer.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Locke said:


> I work in the infant room (6 month olds to 18 month olds) over the summer and even with little children biting each other, throwing toys everywhere and changing multiple nasty diapers everyday, I'd still say puppies are harder for the first 6 months. There is so much riding on those first 6 months with a puppy, and if you screw up, it can be BAD news. With a baby under 6 months, I feel as though you can learn along the way and not suffer any/many consequences for being a new parent.
> 
> I haven't had children of my own yet, but look forward to it. I'll have to see if my opinion holds true.


Actually a child's brain develops at its fastest rate from the moment of birth till 5 years old. The percent of the brain that develops is about 90%, in essence it decides what your are going to be like when you grow up. (sorry I have to do a research paper on child development  ) So puppies and babies actually need just as much care in mental development in the first 6 months. 

Just thought i would throw that out there lol 

(By the way Locke I love your new sig!!)


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

champsmama said:


> A puppy is the hardest hands down. Babies don't bite, potty on the carpet, get into the laundry, eat nasty things from outside, bark, torment the cat, chew on shoes, sticks or other assorted things, etc. The only thing I remember about my son at that young age was that he cried all the time. Still better than a puppy though.


for the first 6 months, no they don't. but they do continue to do ALL of the above things from about 10 months to 3 years.

ETA: I'm 29 and a mom of 1 (19 months old), and he wasn't colicky or fussy AT ALL for the first 4 months and then we started a 5 month phase where he cried all the time and was super fussy but nobody really knows why. we got out of that and he started tantrums at 13 months old, so we get a whole bonus year of tantrums. and you can't reason with a 13 month old child, they don't understand, they're just mad.

my body is still not and will never be the same. so let's see a puppy do THAT to you lol.


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

spanielorbust said:


> I am beginning to see a trend here . . . . who had collicky, fussy infants and who did not? I think the infant experience (and what type you had) might very much play into how this question is answered.


I definitely think that sways the answer! 

My son (3 yr old) was an pain the first few months, then he started sleeping all night for about 5 months. Hit 8 months old, started waking up again, multiple times at night. Add to that a new born when my son was 13 months old and still waking up, plus a newborn that didn't want to sleep either. I'll take 10 puppies over that any day!


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

I really do not think it is in the same category, as a dad of 2 little girls when they were babies every little sound by them had me on edge. Talk about worrying over EVERYTHING.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

spanielorbust said:


> I am beginning to see a trend here . . . . who had collicky, fussy infants and who did not? I think the infant experience (and what type you had) might very much play into how this question is answered.



Both my younger kids were collicky, both cried every night from about 4pm to 9-10pm. I really didnt mind though because I had two teenagers as well, and I knew how quick it actally goes. 

I would still take a baby under 6 months to a puppy any day 


Most people that answer though are comparing babies and puppies for the first few years....and that wasnt the question....it does make a big difference...The first 6 months are my favorite age of kids  6months on are nice...but way more work if you ask me. My kids are now almost 4 and 5 (my little ones) and they still dont sleep through the night...they end up in my bed everynight (most of the time I dont even notice lol)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the first six months were horrible. trapped by this helpless little thing that had to be carried everywhere and have everything done for it. no life, no friends...too many chores and not enough hands. horrible.

at about six months is when i was able to start being a human being again. 

puppies dont trap you like babies do. 

dont get me wrong, i love my son. but i am SO glad i got spayed.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

Both my SO and myself are 20. Our main reason for not having kids is that we believe raising a kid will hold us back from what we want to do with our lives. First there's the money issue. I'd rather spend my money traveling. Then there's the traveling issue. I'm not going to settle in one place because my kid needs a stable home. It's just not my thing. Also the human population is ridiculously large; I don't want to add to it. Since I plan on going into the wildlife conservation/environmental science field I'm sure that my decision to not have a kid will be final. If I ever change my mind I'm going to adopt a kid in their teens. Ironically, this is probably when most of the challenges occur when raising a kid.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

the first 6 months was hard for me, since it's such a life-altering thing to get used to, having a helpless human being who could die 100 different ways (like sleeping wrong!) depending on me for food and survival and care 24/7. add in a little sleep deprivation and hormones and ya. way harder than a puppy.

but for me, the first 6 months so far were the easiest. well, other than the fact that he would SCREAM at the top of his lungs whenever he was in his car seat the ENTIRE time. we had the "colic" from 4 to 9 months, then a bit of a breather (other than teething and ear infections) and then 13 months to 18 months for me were uhm... let's just say that it made me not want to have any more kids. just the last few days I don't know what happened but suddenly the storm has passed and he's much more cooperative, willing to entertain himself rather than pawing at me crying all day, and not throwing tantrums a billion times a day. yes, there is still the occasional tantrum throughout the day, but at least they're a lot less often and severe. also, we had the fun issue of throwing food, EVERY SINGLE MEAL from 6 months onward. it's so frustrating to make food for him 6 times a day, put it in front of him and have him throw it on the floor, then when you take him out of his chair he's asking for a snack 5 minutes later while you're still cleaning yogurt splatter off the ceiling and walls... UGH! I literally have to sit there the whole time holding his food on the table, and the instant he starts throwing stuff I have to take it out of his hands. 

for the first 6 months it wasn't so bad, I didn't have the solid food to deal with, we could put him in the baby carrier and go anywhere and he was happy just to look around. when he started crawling and then walking it was harder because he didn't want to be in the stroller so I was really limited to where I could go and for how long. then when the tantrums started, ya... fun... I felt like I couldn't take him anywhere because it was so stressful. 

and ya, I know one day when he's 30 I'll be looking back at these days wishing he was still little.... LOL


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

champsmama said:


> A puppy is the hardest hands down. Babies don't bite, potty on the carpet, get into the laundry, eat nasty things from outside, bark, torment the cat, chew on shoes, sticks or other assorted things, etc. The only thing I remember about my son at that young age was that he cried all the time. Still better than a puppy though.


Hmmm, my daughter never barked but she could scream really loudly. Otherwise she did all those other things LOL. And, she was a very easy baby. I never got a puppy because I am done potty training!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

misty073 said:


> The first 6 months are my favorite age of kids  6months on are nice...but way more work if you ask me. My kids are now almost 4 and 5 (my little ones) and they still dont sleep through the night...they end up in my bed everynight (most of the time I dont even notice lol)


There is a lot of individual preferences at play here. I really dislike infants (anyone elses and I loved my own only because they were mine). I really despise the the whole helpless "infancy" stage. I start to love babes about the time they start to crawl and I find from the terrible twos forward a blast as I love watching/helping kids explore their world and learn . . . so much fun to work with.

BTW, I worked for a good length of time in the school system as an aide in a classroom with defiant disordered teenagers (the diagnosed ones). Maybe this made tantrums an easy thing for me to deal with.

SOB


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

spanielorbust said:


> There is a lot of individual preferences at play here. I really dislike infants (anyone elses and I loved my own only because they were mine). I really despise the the whole helpless "infancy" stage. I start to love babes about the time they start to crawl and I find from the terrible twos forward a blast as I love watching/helping kids explore their world and learn . . . so much fun to work with.
> 
> BTW, I worked for a good length of time in the school system as an aide in a classroom with defiant disordered teenagers (the diagnosed ones). Maybe this made tantrums an easy thing for me to deal with.
> 
> SOB


I worked in residential treatment, first with adolescent girls, then with latency aged boys. Having my own children was like a vacation


----------



## vinya12 (May 4, 2010)

I only had one baby, never again. give me puppies loads of puppies


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreadog said:


> So, for those of us that have done both, what has been harder the first six months with your baby/babies or the first sixth months with your puppy?
> 
> I think puppy... you lose as much sleep, the little teeth hurt, and you can't take him or her out to dinner with you.


Never raised a baby, but I love a puppy in the baby stages. I was on cloud nine for weeks when Tag was doing the puppy stumbles, toddling around, looking all cute... ( and peeing on my floor, chewing the rug, drinking too fast and then barfing it up, needing to go outside to pee at 2:00AM, etc...)
My sister lived with me for about 3 weeks when her daughter was about 4 months old. I ADORED IT. Having a baby around was a blast.
I'll vote for both are hard, both are fun. But once they both hit the equivalant of 2 years old, I want them out of my house until they're 25  (just kidding )


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Karinia said:


> Both my SO and myself are 20. Our main reason for not having kids is that we believe raising a kid will hold us back from what we want to do with our lives. First there's the money issue. I'd rather spend my money traveling. Then there's the traveling issue. I'm not going to settle in one place because my kid needs a stable home. It's just not my thing. Also the human population is ridiculously large; I don't want to add to it. Since I plan on going into the wildlife conservation/environmental science field I'm sure that my decision to not have a kid will be final. If I ever change my mind I'm going to adopt a kid in their teens. Ironically, this is probably when most of the challenges occur when raising a kid.


I think this was VERY well said  Nobody believes me when I tell them that I don't believe in marriage, and I probably won't have any kids of my own ever. I entertain the thought of adoption, though. Maybe when I'm done travelling and doing everything I want to do.

I think adopting is an amazing thing a person can do for society in general. There are SO MANY unwanted babies/kids in the world that need good parents. Why not adopt?


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Karinia said:


> If I ever change my mind I'm going to adopt a kid in their teens. Ironically, this is probably when most of the challenges occur when raising a kid.


I'd have to disagree with that. Kids are a challenge from the day they are born. They are a never-ending, always-changing challenge.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two children, 13 and 11. I would have another child in a heartbeat.

My two pups both just turned a year old. I will never get another puppy.

I found human infants easier by far, even my son who had a lot of stimulus issues (ie he cried a lot and it was difficult to figure out why).

Maybe it's the fog that comes with distant memories, or the fact that I was a stay at home mom with my children but worked full time with the pups.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

QuidditchGirl said:


> I'd have to disagree with that. Kids are a challenge from the day they are born. They are a never-ending, always-changing challenge.


Hopefully I won't figure this out on my own, haha. Don't get me wrong; I love the idea of kids and raising a person who is half of you and half of your best friend, but I don't believe I would be the best person at the job.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I always said I never wanted kids either. and I was just starting to think "maybe someday" when my son decided to make a surprise appearance  I just didn't LOVE kids and found other people's kids annoying. to be honest I still do lol, just like the other poster who said they disliked other people's kids. and sure, mine gets on my nerves but not nearly as much as other people's kids!! DH would like to have another and it would be nice for my son to have a sibling but I'd like to skip the whole pregnancy thing (unlike some women who love it, I was just sick and uncomfortable the entire time), obviously childbirth, do the first 6 months and then skip to about age 4 with the next one LOL...

I have considered adopting but that takes years and a lot of money and then you're dealing with kids who usually have a lot of issues due to lack of prenatal care (mom didn't take her vitamins or smoke or drank or did drugs, etc). plus you don't know the family history healthwise or otherwise. there could be mental problems or health issues that pop up years down the road if not immediately. kudos to those who can do it, I'm just not sure I could. my SIL and BIL are foster parents and I know I could never do that either. dealing with kids who are messed up and then having them taken away or sent back after getting attached to them etc.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

Very interesting thread. I have four small children - never had a puppy. Adopted all of our dogs at a year or older. I think puppies are cute but watched the puppies at my parents house and decided it was never for me. 

I've done the sleepless nights, the feedings, the babyproofing, the teething, etc already...don't care to do it again no matter how cute those puppies are.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

AnnaMarie, I remember when you were pregnant and in tears about your dog! I'm glad you have successfully managed to get them both through that tough time...now where are pictures of your son and the dog??!!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Annamarie said:


> I always said I never wanted kids either. and I was just starting to think "maybe someday" when my son decided to make a surprise appearance  I just didn't LOVE kids and found other people's kids annoying. to be honest I still do lol, just like the other poster who said they disliked other people's kids. and sure, mine gets on my nerves but not nearly as much as other people's kids!! DH would like to have another and it would be nice for my son to have a sibling but I'd like to skip the whole pregnancy thing (unlike some women who love it, I was just sick and uncomfortable the entire time), obviously childbirth, do the first 6 months and then skip to about age 4 with the next one LOL...
> 
> I have considered adopting but that takes years and a lot of money and then you're dealing with kids who usually have a lot of issues due to lack of prenatal care (mom didn't take her vitamins or smoke or drank or did drugs, etc). plus you don't know the family history healthwise or otherwise. there could be mental problems or health issues that pop up years down the road if not immediately. kudos to those who can do it, I'm just not sure I could. my SIL and BIL are foster parents and I know I could never do that either. dealing with kids who are messed up and then having them taken away or sent back after getting attached to them etc.


Funnily enough, I LOVE other people's kids. I love babies. I am very very good with kids. I always thought I wanted kids until my little brother was born. The good thing about other people's kids is that.. you're not stuck with them 24/7. You get to play with them and then go home 

But when my little brother was born, my mom made me babysit him ALL THE TIME. I got peed on, pooped on, thrown up on, whatever else babies do. -_- After having to "raise" him, I swore to myself that I'd never have kids. I hated babies for a while after having to babysit him. Now that he's older, (he's 10 now) and the bad memories are gone, I like babies again... just not enough to want to have my own. Lol.

I do want to work with kids in the future, though. I might train to become a child psychologist. Working with kids is really rewarding, imo.

Btw, in my home country, it's easy to adopt kids. You don't have to jump through 182197 hoops to have one. It's funny, don't you think? I find that in general, adoptive parents are very reliable, caring people that are trustworthy.. yet the government makes it so hard for them to have kids.. and then you have drug addicts who have baby after baby who are never really taken care of well anyway. The irony.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> AnnaMarie, I remember when you were pregnant and in tears about your dog! I'm glad you have successfully managed to get them both through that tough time...now where are pictures of your son and the dog??!!!


ok this is going back a month or two, i haven't been able to manage the camera AND a toddler and the two dogs lately  I had to go through a lot of pics to find a picture that wasn't of the back of ben's head, and had no dog bum in it (sorry but I think looking at dog bum is gross in a picture LOL) and the two of them weren't fuzzy!!










he was busy digging something up and my son was trying to get him to play with the stick.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...Ben is so cute in his coat and jeans. Toddler boy jeans are just too cute!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

So I asked my husband this tonight while we were out for dinner and he said a baby is definatly easier LOL...and he is a very hands on dad.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I voted for baby. I have a 9 month old daughter.


----------



## EmilyL (Mar 18, 2010)

I would definitely say puppy!!

I have a 2yo and 1yo twins, and I'd take all them over a puppy! lmao. Like was stated before, babies wear diapers, when they cry they are easier to get quiet, when they have to pee you don't have to take them outside in the middle of the night in rain/snow (or during the day too rain/snow still sucks lol), puppies being mobile get into things a lot sooner than babies! Babies take longer to become mobil! And no teeth!!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

kangyuta said:


> If you fall for one of these at best you will lose thousands of dollars; at worst you will lose your life. These usually start with an email from a bank official or the relative of a recently deceased African president or a government minister informing you that they have LINK REMOVED access to millions of dollars but need your help to get the money out of the country. The end result is that when the deal is threatened you will LINK REMOVED be asked for money to secure the release of the funds. Do not LINK REMOVED under any circumstances reply to these letters, people have been murdered while following up with these scams.PhishingPhishing scams can be very elaborate, scammers send out emails to millions of internet addresses purporting to be from a financial institution, and requiring you to log in and LINK REMOVED confirm your details. The email looks authentic and contains a link that you need to click.


Well,...'Howdy to you'...listen, late at night, when I am on "my time", I happen to sip my favorite different wines...for the most part, I consider the fact that I do quite well in my "peaceful time"..I pop around emails to friends, post & read stories here & there...but,...YOUR post has got me thinking A.) either its ME, or B.) its YOU...how do you gather this jumbled up post from above, & "work your message into" pups & babies?!?!?!...GAH!! -there goes my peaceful night!!...so, NOW this post is about PHISHING for ESCORTS?!?!?!...


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol, this thread has me in stiches, especially since we've been talking about having our own people puppies soon  I voted puppies, I used to do a lot of work in childcare and used to babysit a lot...I know that doesn't really "count" but I had the pee on me (and it was a girl, not a boy, ask me how that one works -_-'), the sick, the screaming for no reason...at the end of the night, though, I never felt like I was ready to run away from the child...only from my oh so dear Ami did I ever feel like I needed a vacation after dealing with her for more than 3 hours on my own...but then, me and Ami, as some of you have probably read, didn't really get off to the best start...and even now, she still challenges me much more than she does George. Bless my Lupa, I don't know what I would have done if I got a second Ami....


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sort of curious about how the GUYS on this forum would answer this question...


----------



## YorkieBjorkie (May 10, 2010)

I would have to say baby on that one guys. I can definitely understand how crazy a puppy can be and know first hand after raising a few myself but a baby is a little more complicated and needy. That's just my opinion though. 

YB


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

BorderGal said:


> Definitely a baby!!!!!!!
> Hats off and 4-paws up to all you mom's of 2-legged's but give me a puppy any day!!!!


Ahahaha...ditto to this!


----------

